# Advice needed for first set of clubs.



## sam-davies (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,

Other the last couple of months I've been going to my local driving range as I have slightly fallen in love with the game.  I've always wanted to play but only just started since moving within distance of a club.  I signed up to a six week (1 lesson a weekend) beginners course which has now sadly come to an end.  The course was great and covered quite a lot from putting, driving, posture and grip etc.  

I've been thoroughly enjoying the sport and want to get a set for myself so I don't have to use the clubs battered irons, but am a bit uncertain as to which route to go down; a full new set or a second hand set.  I've read a lot of posts and articles on various forums which all suggest the pros and cons of either, which doesn't seem to help, so that is why I've posted here so hopefully someone can help me decide.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 11, 2017)

Choice is entirely personal. Also, depends if you have lots of disposable income / happy to spend on new gear. I'd say 2nd hand as IMO there is a wider choice out there. also, as a beginner your game will dramatically with lots of golf so getting fit now you might find very quickly that they are then no good for you. Buy a decent second hand set & you won't lose much money either.

Remember the likes of Ping have different lies, lengths & lofts depending on colour dot, might be worth asking the pro at the course if he has the fitting kit< can at least guide as to which colour dot you can then look for. 

Everyone you ask will probably give you a different opinion. From personal experience, I started with a 2nd hand set, played with them to a repeatable standard then fancied some new ones once I knew golf was for me. My mate bought all new gear, found it difficult to play well & gave up.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2017)

get some second hand game improvement irons and a putter to start with, can easily add a wood or two afterwards, what you can get depends on budget (both what you can afford and how much you want to spend until youre sure the game is for you)

by buying second hand you should have decent resale value too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Sam and welcome!

2nd is your best option right now, your swing will change dramatically over the coming months and spending a lot on a new set might not be the best investment as they could end up being totally unsuitable in the near future. Find yourself a decent set of game improver irons, you should be able to pick up a set of Ping/Callaway/Taylormade or similar for about Â£100-150 which you'll be able to sell on later pretty easily.

More importantly, keep at the lessons until you groove a swing   :thup:


----------



## Coffey (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and the game!

As J5MBF has said, it's very personal. Golf can be a very expensive sport to take up if you head to the shop and buy a full brand new set. In saying that, there are cheaper brands out there who still make quality gear, such as Benross and Wilson (their proper clubs- not the full sets). 

There is absolutely no issue with using second hand clubs- as long as you know what you are buying. You want to be on the look out for game improvement irons- avoid words like pro or tour. Ping make great clubs which are very easy to hit and even the old models are just as good as today. You can pick up a set of the G25's for cheap these days. Ping also have a decent online fitting tool- where you can enter your stats and they will make a recommendation.

There are pros and cons of both- but unless you have the money to go and get fully fitted- which wouldn't be worth it now as your swing will develop greatly, you may as well just buy second hand. Buying brand new off the shelf is basically the same, they won't be fit for you.

My advice would be to seek out some game improvement clubs for now and use the money saved to get some proper 1-1 coaching. Then once you improve and develop, you can get fully fit if you wish. Any questions feel free to ask- or if you want any opinions on any clubs just fire away!


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi J5,

I'm looking to spend around the Â£200-Â£300 mark as I got a small bonus from work recently, with the hope that if I make a bit of an investment then they will last me a little while before I have to replace them.  That was my concern for getting a full new set (I saw a Wilson Ultra 2016 set in American Golf this lunch time for Â£250 which came with a bag).  

Whilst I was in A.G. one of the guys measured my wrist to floor height which came to 36", and at 6'1" tall he said if need a 1/2 inch longer than regular shaft and a 2Â° upright angle.  Though that's been said, it's doesn't seem that far off the standard to me so I imagine as a beginner getting a set of standard clubs will do me fine.

I've been looking on Golfbidder at a few sets after reading some recommendations for beginners to get sets of Callaways Big Berther or X-series, Pings, or Burners 2.0s.  Though as a novice I am not sure what to be looking for and how to differentiate between them.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2017)

irons:

This first set are 1/2 inch longer and 1.5 degree upright so almost as per the spec you were advised!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ping-G15-...663280?hash=item3615f5c8f0:g:DtUAAOSwnF9Y6Nz2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/callaway-x-hot-irons-/122432662281?hash=item1c818e2b09:g:n0oAAOSwVctY5QCt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adams-Blu...747294?hash=item21242b701e:g:7hIAAOSwTM5Y546s


putter:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/odyssey-p...361880?hash=item1a294251d8:g:xh0AAOSwc-tY5pAt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Odyssey-W...059515?hash=item4d571de7fb:g:NRoAAOSwpkFY4~XZ


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Fundy!  I've never head of Adams before but I saw that that set is being sold for Â£200 off pounds on sports direct, reduced by quite a bit.  I've seen a laod of Callaways on ebay and other sites, is there much difference between the Big Bertha, X-14 to X-20 series and the X-Hot Irons?  I am also guessing that the Callaway clubs do not vary in length and lay like the Ping clubs do?


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2017)

Adams were mainly known for their hybrids but have produced other clubs for years, were bought by taylormade a couple of years ago and i believe are now being discontinued as such (now that taylormade have the patents they wanted to buy)

The callaway irons difference will mainly be age and small upgrades X14s will be approx 2004 I think whilst the Xhot would be 2012 ish for example

Any club can be adjusted for length/lie, the big advantage with Ping is they have a colour coding system which denotes the lie adjustments when produced

Sports direct/Golf direct often have Adams clubs going cheap, worth keeping an eye on. One of the ebay links i put up was a new adams blue set for Â£150ish i think


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 11, 2017)

So does that mean that with the Callaways listed, there is no way to tell the lie of the club unless I take it to be measured?  If that is the case, is it quite expensive to get them measured and adjusted, I guess the lie could be in completely the wrong direction than I need it (aka 2Â° flat rather than 2Â° upright).  Or do all Callaway irons come with a set Lie and loft?

I'll keep an eye on the ones posted on ebay and see how much they go.  If I can get the set of irons for around Â£150 then that leaves me with the other half of my budget to get a putter and a driver, not forgetting a bag.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			So does that mean that with the Callaways listed, there is no way to tell the lie of the club unless I take it to be measured?  If that is the case, is it quite expensive to get them measured and adjusted, I guess the lie could be in completely the wrong direction than I need it (aka 2Â° flat rather than 2Â° upright).  Or do all Callaway irons come with a set Lie and loft?

I'll keep an eye on the ones posted on ebay and see how much they go.  If I can get the set of irons for around Â£150 then that leaves me with the other half of my budget to get a putter and a driver, not forgetting a bag.
		
Click to expand...

They should be standard lie unless they say they arent (albeit one manufacturers standard can be different to anothers!) but it is the big advantage of the ping system in that you should know what they are by the colour of the dot


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 11, 2017)

Ah that makes sense.  I found the specs for the Callaway X Hot Irons on their website which details all the loft/lay/length etc.  I'm just going to keep an eye out for the Ping G series or Callaway X series that are good value and see what's what.  I might try and get down to my local A.G. store and see if they will let me try any of their preowned clubs too.  I especially want to give some putters a go as I know they can be quite different.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome along and to the madness on here and the frustration that is golf. Although you may have been measured statically, it would depend on your swing and angle of attack etc to ensure two degrees upright is right (and I am sceptical of AG but that's a personal viewpoint). For ease, standard clubs for good you more choice and to be honest as a beginner I'm not too sure they will make too much difference for your height/swing etc. If you go down the bog standard route, including regular flex in the shafts, plenty of options. Golfbidder, although maybe a tad more expensive than some places, will have an absolutely massive choice from all manufacturers to suit your budget and needs


----------



## Albanach (Apr 12, 2017)

As others have said I'd go 2nd hand and if the clubs allowed it get a lift and lie check done by a local pro.


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 12, 2017)

I've spent quite a bit of time browsing clubs on golf bidder, and compared to ebay it does seem the safer option for second hand clubs.  Apparently there are a lot of fakes out there, and being a newbie I highly doubt I'd be able to spot a fake even if I was playing with it.  

I've seen a set of Callaway X-20 on ebay though where they guy is selling in London (local to me), and seems legit.  Would these be suitable.  I've read that the cavity back and the VFT and Notch Weighting makes them extra forgivingHere is the link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-x20-irons-/322479432217?hash=item4b1545a219:g:uCoAAOSwTM5Y69W2


----------



## hines57 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Sam - I'll join the group advising second hand. Get some idea of 2 or 3 options that will suit you and then search them out on the various sites.

One thing I would advise, is to make sure that they have new grips. If you buy a set with used grips, invest in having them replaced. Nothing much worse than holding onto worn grips - it will not do your improvement any good.

Welcome to this glorious, crazy, frustrating, challenging and ultimately fabulous game


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			I've spent quite a bit of time browsing clubs on golf bidder, and compared to ebay it does seem the safer option for second hand clubs.  Apparently there are a lot of fakes out there, and being a newbie I highly doubt I'd be able to spot a fake even if I was playing with it.  

I've seen a set of Callaway X-20 on ebay though where they guy is selling in London (local to me), and seems legit.  Would these be suitable.  I've read that the cavity back and the VFT and Notch Weighting makes them extra forgivingHere is the link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-x20-irons-/322479432217?hash=item4b1545a219:g:uCoAAOSwTM5Y69W2

Click to expand...

X20s be fine (theyre somewhere in the middle of that date scale we talked about yesterday)

re being fakes? if you google Callaway X20 fakes a fair bit comes up so some certainly exist


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Hines, and thanks.  I have found it a lot easier to look for ones now that I know what kind of sets I am looking for.  I've basically been looking on golfbidder at my options and for the details and reviews, and then searching on ebay to see if they are cheaper.  

That sounds like a good shout, I'll definitely keep an eye out on the grips.  When replacing the grips is that my opportunity to extend the shaft if I ever wanted to go down that route?  Though if I am honest for the sake of 1/4 inch I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## chip barm (Apr 12, 2017)

Nine months ago I was in the same boat youâ€™re in now, Sam. I didnâ€™t buy second hand. I didnâ€™t get fitted and I didnâ€™t speak to a shop assistant. I did some reading, bought some new Mizuno JPX850 irons online and learned to hit them. Buying new meant I could guarantee they werenâ€™t fake, I didnâ€™t need to get them checked for movement or whatever and I wouldnâ€™t need to have them re-gripped. I could start with them, practically from day one, and not have to think about upgrading or re-sale value. Theyâ€™re my irons, they were Â£350 and I donâ€™t intend to replace them any time soon. What Iâ€™m saying is, second hand is a good way to go but I believe you can also buy new and it be ok. Iâ€™m not convinced my game would have been any better for choosing second hand necessarily.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2017)

As others have stated, buying 2nd hand off something like GolfBidder is a very good option. 
But if you preferred the new route there are some good quality brands which are at the cheaper end.
Benross, MD Golf and Tour Edge all make good clubs, using top end parts (shafts/grips) but at significantly lower prices than TM, Ping, Callaway etc


----------



## shun_naka (Apr 12, 2017)

Seriously, dont worry too much about lie/loft angle just now as in the beginning its all about getting the basic fundamentals right.

I bought a cheap second hand set from gumtree 2 years ago and they done me perfectly fine until i felt confident enough to know i'd atleast make decent contact with the ball most of the time. I then this year bought another 2nd hand set, though a much better set in ping g20s. Standard lofts/lies (black dot)

Get a good 2nd hand set, with standard settings and keep your money for lessons

if you're going to splash out on one club, make it the putter - it'll be the same one you'll end up using for years and you'll use the putter most of any club in the bag during a round


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 13, 2017)

News!  I've fond a set!  I'm going to grab a set of Callaways X-22 (4-SW) from a guy not too far from me later this evening for Â£150.  They look like they are in really decent condition with fairly new grips too, and are a standard size.  He said he has had them a few years and got them from his local golf store, but is selling as he has just got a new set.  I'm going to go along and have a look at them later today and if they are decent I'll swap the cash for the irons.  

That said, is there anything I should specifically be looking out for when inspecting them?  Also, is there any quick way of telling if they are fake by looking at them?  I don't think they are as the guys seems pretty genuine but can never be too sure.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 13, 2017)

They sound ideal.  Good clubs. 

No idea on spotting fakes though.  See what you can Google.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			That said, is there anything I should specifically be looking out for when inspecting them?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the overall condition, look out for rust on the shafts as that can weaken them and cause them to snap. Don't worry about rust spots on the heads as that won't affect how they play.


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 19, 2017)

So, after the Easter weekend I can proudly say I have a set of Callaway X-22 CG Irons (4-SW) in the bag!  I got them for Â£150 and they are in really good condition, without any rust or major scuffs.  I took them to my local driving range at the weekend and the guys at A.G. had a look and confirmed they were genuine (huge relief) and spent a good two hours hitting balls out into the range.  

I also spent a good half  hour in the shop trying out various putters.  After a few checks and measurements it turns out I am best suited to use a face balanced putter, or mallet style one.  I tried out a few different brands and found a couple of Odyssey suited me best.  So that will be my next investment, along with a driver and maybe a fairway wood... job done!


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			So, after the Easter weekend I can proudly say I have a set of Callaway X-22 CG Irons (4-SW) in the bag!  I got them for Â£150 and they are in really good condition, without any rust or major scuffs.  I took them to my local driving range at the weekend and the guys at A.G. had a look and confirmed they were genuine (huge relief) and spent a good two hours hitting balls out into the range.  

I also spent a good half  hour in the shop trying out various putters.  After a few checks and measurements it turns out I am best suited to use a face balanced putter, or mallet style one.  I tried out a few different brands and found a couple of Odyssey suited me best.  So that will be my next investment, along with a driver and maybe a fairway wood... job done!
		
Click to expand...

good stuff Sam, now you can just get on with playing  (until another new shiny takes your eye  )


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks, and thank you everyone who helped!  I'm going to head along to the range later tonight to get an hours play in.  

How would I go about choosing what type(s) of fairway wood or hybrid I should get?  My longest iron is a 4 Iron, so I am guessing I will need something to use between that and a driver.  I read that woods are easier to hit and shorter than a hybrid, but hybrids are more forgiving and accurate.  Is that correct?


----------



## IanM (Apr 19, 2017)

Apply the same principle as you have with the irons.... in Callaway X22 you've got great clubs, but a few years old, but a snip at that price!  I'd advocate a rescue/hybrid , a 5 wood and a driver or 3 wood (or both)

So Ping G20s, Taylor Made Jetspeeds etc are a few years old, good clubs and can be had for reasonable money...or Callaway old model so some sort.... look on golf bidder at 2014/5 models?

.by the end of the summer you#ll know your away around the market and be itching to upgrade!


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			Thanks, and thank you everyone who helped!  I'm going to head along to the range later tonight to get an hours play in.  

How would I go about choosing what type(s) of fairway wood or hybrid I should get?  My longest iron is a 4 Iron, so I am guessing I will need something to use between that and a driver.  *I read that woods are easier to hit and shorter than a hybrid, but hybrids are more forgiving and accurate.  Is that correct?*

Click to expand...

No hybrids are shorter than woods (of corresponding number) and should be easier to hit, albeit some (mainly those from pre hybrid days) will still prefer woods

If youre happy with the 4 iron then I would look to probably get a wood with somewhere between 17 and 19 degrees of loft (some will be high launch 3 woods some will be 5 woods). Give that a try and if that works then look for a driver and then further down the line you may choose to fill a gap between the wood and 4 iron with a hybrid (or replace the 4 iron with a hybrid).


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2017)

Could do far worse than pick up this driver and 3 wood, even if they didnt work out you wouldnt lose much on resale

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?91392-Ping-G15-Driver-(12)-and-3-Wood-(15-5)-Reg

edit: having just looked on ebay bite his hand off!


----------



## chip barm (Apr 20, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			I also spent a good half  hour in the shop trying out various putters.  After a few checks and measurements it turns out I am best suited to use a face balanced putter, or mallet style one.  I tried out a few different brands and found a couple of Odyssey suited me best.
		
Click to expand...

the putting stroke you use. how did you arrive at it?


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 20, 2017)

fundy said:



			Could do far worse than pick up this driver and 3 wood, even if they didnt work out you wouldnt lose much on resale

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?91392-Ping-G15-Driver-(12)-and-3-Wood-(15-5)-Reg

edit: having just looked on ebay bite his hand off!
		
Click to expand...

That's a good spot Fundy, I've heard the G15s are good for beginners!  They seem like the right flex and length for me too.  I've sent him a message.

As to my putting stroke, I had a lesson on putting and sussed it out from there.  I imagine my stroke is far from perfect but it seemed to work at the time.  The guy in A.G. made me stand over the ball with a mirrored floor chart to see how far I stood over the ball... My eye-line was above and beyond the ball slightly meaning that I stood a little over it, which apparently meant I needed a face balanced putter.


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 20, 2017)

i've been informed that the set of G15s have gone.  Never mind.  I've seen a guy selling an X Series Driver and Wood for a reasonable price.  Has anyone had any experience with these?  The reviews seem to say they are quite forgiving and go a good distance.


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. 

I thought I would give you all a quick update as I now have enough clubs to hit the course!  I got myself a bit of a bargain on a second hand Callaway XR driver and 5 wood in the end and am very happy.  I tried out a few other clubs, such as a Ping G15 and also a Cobra (I can't remember the model), but I didn't seem to get on with them as well as the Callaways.  I don't know if it is a difference in the clubs or a confidence thing as there has been a lot of good reviews about them.  I think that will probably do me now for clubs as I have the 2 mentioned above, along with a set of irons 4-SW and a putter.  I'd like to try out a hybrid to replace the long iron but I am not in any hurry.  Plus, my girlfriend is suggesting my money be spent on our holiday rather than "shiny new toys".

Thanks again for all your help, if anything it has made me more confidence when buying a second hand club from someone, as that in itself was a bit daunting at first.  Now it's off to the pitch and putt in Wandsworth to play this weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			Hi everyone. 

I thought I would give you all a quick update as I now have enough clubs to hit the course!  I got myself a bit of a bargain on a second hand Callaway XR driver and 5 wood in the end and am very happy.  I tried out a few other clubs, such as a Ping G15 and also a Cobra (I can't remember the model), but I didn't seem to get on with them as well as the Callaways.  I don't know if it is a difference in the clubs or a confidence thing as there has been a lot of good reviews about them.  I think that will probably do me now for clubs as I have the 2 mentioned above, along with a set of irons 4-SW and a putter.  I'd like to try out a hybrid to replace the long iron but I am not in any hurry.  *Plus, my girlfriend is suggesting my money be spent on our holiday rather than "shiny new toys".*

Thanks again for all your help, if anything it has made me more confidence when buying a second hand club from someone, as that in itself was a bit daunting at first.  Now it's off to the pitch and putt in Wandsworth to play this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

She's wrong, of course.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			Hi everyone. 

I thought I would give you all a quick update as I now have enough clubs to hit the course!  I got myself a bit of a bargain on a second hand Callaway XR driver and 5 wood in the end and am very happy.  I tried out a few other clubs, such as a Ping G15 and also a Cobra (I can't remember the model), but I didn't seem to get on with them as well as the Callaways.  I don't know if it is a difference in the clubs or a confidence thing as there has been a lot of good reviews about them.  I think that will probably do me now for clubs as I have the 2 mentioned above, along with a set of irons 4-SW and a putter.  I'd like to try out a hybrid to replace the long iron but I am not in any hurry.  Plus, my girlfriend is suggesting my money be spent on our holiday rather than "shiny new toys".

Thanks again for all your help, if anything it has made me more confidence when buying a second hand club from someone, as that in itself was a bit daunting at first.  Now it's off to the pitch and putt in Wandsworth to play this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

good stuff, now the real fun begins  enjoy the pitch and putt, be on the course in no time!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2017)

Default answer, Ping G10 or G15.

Hard to go wrong with a full set of Pings to start


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Default answer, Ping G10 or G15.

Hard to go wrong with a full set of Pings to start
		
Click to expand...

always helps to read the thread lol, op has bought new clubs and stated he didnt get on with the G15s as well but hey lets recommend them anyway


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			always helps to read the thread lol, op has bought new clubs and stated he didnt get on with the G15s as well but hey lets recommend them anyway
		
Click to expand...

Darn it, I really must read threads!

Have they tried G10s? They are like golf 101


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 28, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Darn it, I really must read threads!

Have they tried G10s? They are like golf 101
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks anyway ScienceBoy, I shall keep an eye out for future Pings to try.  I think my friend at work has some Pings but we are yet to arrange a game.  When we do I will be sure to pester him for a go on them.


----------



## jimmygerrard (Feb 2, 2018)

I now find myself on this same path as the OP and this thread has been very helpful. I am looking at a set of Ping G20s which seem to go for about Â£200 used, though I've also heard that the Taylormade Rocketbladez might be a good starter iron set as well if anyone has any experience of them? I have a budget of about Â£400 so I am wondering what driver and woods/hybrids it might be worth looking at to compliment the irons? I am doing mainly range work for now but hope to move on to a course very soon. Any advice most welcome.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Feb 2, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			I now find myself on this same path as the OP and this thread has been very helpful. I am looking at a set of Ping G20s which seem to go for about Â£200 used, though I've also heard that the Taylormade Rocketbladez might be a good starter iron set as well if anyone has any experience of them? I have a budget of about Â£400 so I am wondering what driver and woods/hybrids it might be worth looking at to compliment the irons? I am doing mainly range work for now but hope to move on to a course very soon. Any advice most welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do, make sure you like the look of the clubs. Its such a huge factor in enjoying the game IMO. If you enjoy what you look down at you'll want to practice and work more on your game. !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			I now find myself on this same path as the OP and this thread has been very helpful. I am looking at a set of Ping G20s which seem to go for about Â£200 used, though I've also heard that the Taylormade Rocketbladez might be a good starter iron set as well if anyone has any experience of them? I have a budget of about Â£400 so I am wondering what driver and woods/hybrids it might be worth looking at to compliment the irons? I am doing mainly range work for now but hope to move on to a course very soon. Any advice most welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. I'd suggest sticking with the G20 theme. Very good driver, fairway woods and hybrid. I can't remember, but I thought the TM rocketbladez had their loft cranked up so an 9 iron was in reality an 8, etc


----------



## jimmygerrard (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks mate, I have been a busy boy this evening queuing Ping iron sets up on the bay   I did come across what looked to me to be a quite reasonably priced package set, should I be avoiding this kind of thing and focus on second hand?

https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...steel-graphite-mens-complete-set-1401609.html


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 3, 2018)

sam-davies said:



			Hi,

Other the last couple of months I've been going to my local driving range as I have slightly fallen in love with the game.  I've always wanted to play but only just started since moving within distance of a club.  I signed up to a six week (1 lesson a weekend) beginners course which has now sadly come to an end.  The course was great and covered quite a lot from putting, driving, posture and grip etc.  

I've been thoroughly enjoying the sport and want to get a set for myself so I don't have to use the clubs battered irons, but am a bit uncertain as to which route to go down; a full new set or a second hand set.  I've read a lot of posts and articles on various forums which all suggest the pros and cons of either, which doesn't seem to help, so that is why I've posted here so hopefully someone can help me decide.

Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...



Iâ€™ve got a set of Taylormade Burner 2.0 in decent condition if you are interested? Theyâ€™re a good solid club with decent size heads 4-SW


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 3, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			Thanks mate, I have been a busy boy this evening queuing Ping iron sets up on the bay   I did come across what looked to me to be a quite reasonably priced package set, should I be avoiding this kind of thing and focus on second hand?

https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...steel-graphite-mens-complete-set-1401609.html

Click to expand...

Can get a set of second hand G10s with woods for the same price. Wouldnâ€™t touch those sets with any length of pole used on a barge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			Thanks mate, I have been a busy boy this evening queuing Ping iron sets up on the bay   I did come across what looked to me to be a quite reasonably priced package set, should I be avoiding this kind of thing and focus on second hand?

https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...steel-graphite-mens-complete-set-1401609.html

Click to expand...

Yonex have been in the golf market for many years. They aren't massive but they do some OK stuff but personally I think you'd find some better stuff from bigger brands second hand


----------



## jimmygerrard (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who contributed, I've bought a set of Ping G20 irons to get going with. A driver can wait for a bit I think, I have a really old Taylormade one so I might just have that regripped and replace it later on. Fun starts now I suppose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			Thanks to everyone who contributed, I've bought a set of Ping G20 irons to get going with. A driver can wait for a bit I think, I have a really old Taylormade one so I might just have that regripped and replace it later on. Fun starts now I suppose 

Click to expand...

Enjoy the new clubs


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 8, 2018)

Good luck! i've been hacking around with a second hand set of dunlop clubs, starting to get comfortable enough with my swing to consider getting something better. Hope you got a good price and enjoy them.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 8, 2018)

jimmygerrard said:



			Thanks to everyone who contributed, I've bought a set of Ping G20 irons to get going with. A driver can wait for a bit I think, I have a really old Taylormade one so I might just have that regripped and replace it later on. Fun starts now I suppose 

Click to expand...

Got a very good Ping Driver and fairway in the for sale section - go nicely with those.


----------

